# I'll finally have my name in the paper.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

As I said in a post yesterday, I am advertising my business building Adirondack chairs with a local newspaper. 
They are doing a feature called Summer Fun next week and they offered to do a write up about my business.
Here is the article.

Skilled wood-worker turns passion into business
By, Amy Buster

They say if you love what you do, you'll never work a day in your life. Area wood-work craftsman Russell Pisciotta is living proof. Having worked in the Info Technology field for years, although it was challenging and in-demand, it didn't satisfy him at the end of the day.
"I wanted to be working more with my hands," said Pisciotta. Then he discovered the web-site, lumberjocks, and things started to fall into place. It is his resource for any design or wood-working related questions or quandaries.
"I'd done wood-working on the side for projects and remodeling around the house for years. I had the tools, and the sources for wood, so I thought why not start making things for sale."
He started his own business, "Outdoor Furniture Design". His product of choice, Adirondack chairs, Deck Tables and Benches, and Deck Building and Repair. 
"All of my chairs are contoured in the seat and back for maximum comfort. You simply won't want to get up when you sit in one of these hand crafted chairs," according to Pisciotta.
Adirondack chairs and tables can be made from a variety of woods, Pisciotta recommends pine or cedar (non-aromatic).
"All furniture can be painted or stained, and all of my chairs are sealed with Spar Varnish, which will insure many, many years of use," explained Pisciotta.
His technique involves sanding down with three different grits of sandpaper in order to get the smoothest finish. If a chair is made of pine, the next step of the process would be to use Charles Neil pre-color conditioner in order to even out the winter and summer circles.
"It's sort of a milky glue-like substance, it gives the wood a uniform surface, and doesn't take on a blotchy (smeared) type appearance," said Pisciotta.
The last step in the process is the staining, which he normally recommends either be Red Wood or Natural, and then two to three coats of varnish.
"You can't put a time-line on quality. I'm a staunch believer in if you are going to do something, than do it right. I've done a lot of remodeling and building over the years, and this type of work just never gets old to me. Nothing is as satisfying to me in my work as to see the finished product after all of your efforts and to be completely gratified with the finished product" said Pisciotta.
All of the furniture is custom-made to order, he carries no inventory. Photos of his work are available upon request at [email protected] The complete process of producing one chair takes on average four days, and most orders, depending on their size, can be completed within a week.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Way to go Russell.
Bill


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That ought to help with sales!


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

nice Russell your doing the right way that is for sure.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah Russ! Should be helpful.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

When I was in my local paper I got a couple sales out of it. No harm, but people do throw away the daily paper daily.
If you can somehow transport that article to a long-term medium online, you'll really have something! Maybe start a Pinterest page and put a truncated edition of the article in there.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent Russ, this should help out, be careful you dont get overloaded and have to start hiring employees, not a bad problem to have.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE ,, Love to see woodworkers succeed ,


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i was expecting the police blotter … at least thats how i always ended up in the paper 

Hope sales pick up for ya with the exposure Russ.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

May you have continued success Russell, congratulations.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks LJ's, but this will still be a part time venture. My wife want's me to 'get a job' and doesn't seem the least bit concerned about my happiness in this matter. I plan to continue and still look for work in other area's but I know I don't want to go back to IT. If I can make some money with this, I can get a lesser job to supplement our income. The last thing I want to do at this stage of life is have another boss and a job that's more about rules than work.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Great job - - when I was in the paper it was for having sparklers on the 4th of July inside city limits….140 dollar fine.
Hopefully the publicity will net a comfortable stream of business with return customers, not just a momentary shot in the arm.

EDIT
It would be awesome if you got some publicity down towards Branson… your chairs + cabin at the lake go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Good luck Russ.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

thats AWESOME

best of luck


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

good luck Russell


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I hear you, I have been in IT for 22 yrs now. and I have had enough, it doesn't satisfy me, so Like you I am going to go into business Making high end furniture, In about 5 yrs I plan to open up my own shop, Good luck to you and I hope you are so successful you won't need that second job soon enough.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

AKSteve, when I think about going into IT again, everything inside me drops and life doesn't seem worth living if I have to do that again. I would love working at a small shop somewhere doing anything really, someplace where I can be who I am, and add some value to the organization.


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

How true! I have worked in both large and small shops. I prefer the smaller shops of course because you are allowed more creativity. I am in a pretty small shop right now. and I do all of the in house programming in VS2010, but even with that it can get pretty boring too. I love working with my hands, back in the day before I was in IT I worked on Airplanes, in the Navy and for Boeing. it was a lot of fun but hard work! I have always love working with wood though.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The paper is sending a photographer over in about 30 minutes to photo me and my chairs.

I have some shirts made up with my logo, so I'll wear one of them.

The lady at the newspaper has found me several places to display the chairs in town with other people who have store fronts, so I'm going to get some exposure.


----------

